# Central PA



## Stoneheadmtn (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone here from the Harrisburg, York, Carlisle areas? Possible need for subs to plow, salt, shovel commercial locations.


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm from Harrisburg/Linglestown area. Right now I just do a few driveways but I could possibly be available this winter.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

im out in shippensburg....got a chevy 1500 with a 7'6'' western plow and a 350lb mini loader...i could travel if needed...


----------



## Stoneheadmtn (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responce guys. I'll know in about 3 weeks if we are getting the extra jobs we're looking at and will contact you to see if you're interested in them. They are retail commercial lots that are open 24 hrs a day and need to be kept cleaned out during and after the storms. 
As things stand now if we get hit hard at any point I'll need at least one additional plow during the big storms (hope we get plenty!).


----------



## JK828 (Jan 13, 2008)

Are the sites you want to sub out on the East or West shore?


----------



## Stoneheadmtn (Sep 6, 2008)

Both but mostly on the west. I've also been asked to bid a 110 unit townhouse but would rather do the high maintanence jobs. The Towns wanted done after event or "when called" I can't leave the other jobs hang for the 6 hrs it would take to do the towns.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Lancaster & York here.... 717-823-6206


----------



## Stoneheadmtn (Sep 6, 2008)

Bump: I've got work for East Shore to Carlisle. 24 Hr service required. They want kept clear so even minor events get treated. Call me 432-8171 or 215-8993. I've gotta let them know by next monday, the 27th. Other than a couple hours sat. morning I'm availible from now until then for anyone who'd like to look at the work. Thanks, Jon


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got a few in the york, mechanicburg, carsile, and harrisburg area if anyone wants.


----------



## arosewag (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm in Wellsville, Nothern York County, and am interested in some sub work for this winter. I have an 05 2500 duramax with an 8ft western pro plus. I also have a 47hp tractor with filled industrial tires and bucket.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i can do carlise i only have one truck and the salt spreader but would like to know asap on it...also if salting need to know asap so i can pick up some parts and what kind of salt will be used...i have one guy as a shoveler...let me know what is required by myself for this...insurance and what not...i plowed for the company i worked for last year and didnt need it no longer there...get back to me soon thanks a lot......


----------

